# Whats your favorite place to go trial riding?



## DarkBucephalus (May 29, 2011)

my favorite trail was in a dense wooded area. (Think it used to be used for cattle). Anyways, it was gorgeous, ALOT of shade on the trail, a gorgeous lake to ride by (and take a swim), a little marshland with a high natural "earth bridge" that we'd ride across. Alot of wildlife. It was absolutely stunning. I really miss it.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It depends on the season, I am blessed to live in an area of 4 true season. each with their own glory. During the spring we ride the high desert and color country. Summer in the Alpine forest as near tree line as I can get, Fall we have the colors, I spent a lot of time elk and deer hunting and get to see the Quakies turn bright yellow and mountain maples turn red. Winter is in the snow.

Just got back from Southern Utah and Color country riding

















Slot Canyon are great in the spring, But we avoid them in the summer thrunderstorms, because they flash flood.

















And even in this late spring weather, we got up above the color and saw some of the green


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Single track trail in the wooded mountains. Guess I'm not too particular where it's located--as long as it's somewhere in the dry and mostly bug free West. "Mountains" don't have to be huge--just enough to make it interesting.

When we worked a trail cleanup near Asotin, WA, a few weeks ago the trail was just what I like--and the "mountains" were only a few hundred feet high. It was enough.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SailorGriz said:


> Single track trail in the wooded mountains.


i will second this one. while i don't have the luxury of the bug-free part around here (and i suspect some would debate calling anything on the east coast a 'mountain'), but i love nothing more than a tricky single track mountain trail.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't had the opportunity to ride many places - all within 4 hour drive from home. I would have to say that Ebenezer in Jasper, Texas is still my favorite as it has the largest variety of riding in one spot. It has hills, creeks and slews, tons of downed trees for the horses to cross over, a huge lake the horses can get into, miles and miles of trails, yet is only a few miles from town. Has a great equestrian camp ground which is nice. 

It is my dream to ride in Tennessee in the Appalachians, in Missouri in the Ozarks, and one day up in Idaho and the Rockies.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like the mountains in NC, a place called Leatherwood Mtns. It is marked well and has different levels of difficulty. The best thing is that the trails are deeded! I have another place here in South Carolina called Brick House. It is single track, has 5 wooden bridges, shaded and elevation changes.


----------

